# Winchester Model 100



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Does anyone know why Winchester quit making the Model 100 semi-auto rifles ? I was also wondering what peoples experience with them was good/bad + accuracy.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Alot of them get shot out. their reciever get worn out and they dont cycle properly. Thats what i have seen at the gun shop i work at. they are a greatq hunting gun your not going to win shooting matches with them but they will kill your deer for you.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Winchester also had a recall on them for fireing pins breaking. My brothers M100 went back to winchester in 26 pieces that we could find. That was after he got out of the hospital from all the damage the rifle did to him.

 Al


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

my uncle has one and he loves the thing,I am also thinking of buying one for hunting in the thick stuff


----------

